# Fresh pictures of the crew



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Everyone got groomed as much as possible yesterday...

Mimi (she has really come around and is a real doll now)


















Dino the stud man...  


















The very affectionate Marvin









Frisky (circle girl)









Rita (I will not sit still for ANYONE)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Steve they all look GREAT!! You and Peg are doing a wonderful job. Frisky and Rita have smiles! Mimi still looks a little scared.
Oh my, Dino looks like a puppy. And Marvin, well...I think you need to retake his pic. Looks a bit like a drivers licence pic. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm really loving your circle girl Frisky. She has had a sweet happy smile on her face since the night you got her. I'm really
thinking Deb is needing another senior and I think Frisky would fit right in with LBB. What do you think Deb???


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: they are all looking great and cute. They are so lucky to be in you home now :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They all look great, they're so lucky to have you guys!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Mimi still looks a little scared.
> 
> And Marvin, well...I think you need to retake his pic. Looks a bit like a drivers licence pic.[/B]



Mimi does look scared in that second picture doesn't she? I was so focused in getting these pictures on the Rescue board, here, and to Mary that I did not even notice how bad that was. She really doesn't look that way now.


Yeah... Marvin and I have the same problem with pictures...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, they look great!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, they all look fantastic. :aktion033: There's something about little Mimi though that tugs at my heart.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are ALL just precious! I'm so glad Mimi is better, and I ADORE Frisky - what a shayna punum. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are all adorable. I think MiMi looks like a little lady in both of those pictures. :wub: Hubby said "don't even think about it!" But, I've been slowly sharing with him about how important foster parents are.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! They really look amazing after such a short time! The look in their eyes is completely different than it was when they first arrived. They no longer have that haunted look.

Kudos to you and Peg! [attachment=36141:bravo.gif]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It will be so fun to see them after the hair grows out some. They look purebred, I wonder what the pedigrees are? If they were used for breeding they must be 'someone' (i.e. have registered names). :huh:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:wub: All are looking terrific.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww what a great job you guys have done with them. I still love Dino - he is adorable. Frisky is cute too ... I think she'd do well at Deb's with LBB ..

Hats of to you ... and you may take a bow !!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> They are ALL just precious! I'm so glad Mimi is better, and I ADORE Frisky - what a shayna punum. :wub:[/B]


Huh??? A shayna whatum??? :blink:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

They all look so good! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559820
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A shayna punum is Yiddish for a pretty face. My favorite is Mimi. They are all looking great. Hopefully they find there forever homes soon. Great job Steve and Peg! :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh they all look just great......Frisky's eyes are to die for!!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are all soooo cute!! Are they up for adoption? They look great.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> They are all soooo cute!! Are they up for adoption? They look great. [/B]



They will probably show up on the NCMR website within a week or so... http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They all look really happy and they're so lucky to be there with you guys and being taken care of. I love Frisky! She's got that big happy smile going on.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They all look *SO* much happier!!!

They are all just precious. I hope they find their forever homes!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOOOOVE the pictures. Sweet babies with another chance for a happy life.

Thank you both!!!!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

They all look so cute in their new hairdos.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The pictures brought tears to my eyes. How beautiful and content everyone is. You guys are the best!
xoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Chance is such a stinker...

He doesn't care who or what we bring into the house... as long as he can play with it (or them in this case).  

I was sitting here just checking mail when I realized he was in their pen making these strange noises at them as he does when he is playing. I've got to try and record him sometime... The noises he makes are so varied and unique... They range from growls, whines, and he varies the sound so much that I can imagine that he is talking to them... There is just no mistaking what he wants!!

Anyway... I went over to see who was involved... It is Mimi, Dino, and Chance with Mimi and Dino doing most of the wrestling but Chance laying there egging the entire thing on...  

I'm sure I have said this before... but Chance makes this entire rescue thing about 10,000 percent easier than it would be without him and he has played a REALLY big part of the socialization and training of every rescue we have had in the last year or so.

He taught Snowy's babies the stairs (at least the two girls).

He plays a really big part in their socialization.

He taught all of Snowy's babies the use of the doggy door before they were even 12 weeks old (we did NOTHING to teach them) and he has done the same for these five...

I'm sure there are other things I could sight if I thought about it a few minutes...

So a tip to anyone looking to foster some rescue Maltese...

Find a gimpy tick infested skinny wire Haired Jack Russell first ... You can't go wrong!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Find a gimpy tick infested skinny wire Haired Jack Russell first ... You can't go wrong!![/B]



Hey pal - don't mess with my Chance! You know he has a special spot in my heart. I'm thrilled that he's become such a leader and teacher. Yes, you definitely must get a video of him and his noises!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564587
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: The funny thing about all this Linda is that I wasn't so crazy about him at first... Peg was on me for several months to adopt him before I started to come around. And it has just been since the babies and the present crew that I have even started to appreciate how important he is around here...

See... you guys THINK we have some special talent or something... :smrofl: 

Nope... It's ALL Chance's doing!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great pictures. Maltese are so smart. Your Chance sounds like my Chance. Always up to something. Stayed up with her all night waiting on puppies. She only had the one and a boy to boot.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564608
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, same with me. My Joplin and Sammie, raised LBB. He was only 8-weeks-old,
and Joplin took him under her paw the minute he walked in the door. She realized he
needed guidance. My precious Sammie knew he needed his ass kicked. So, between
the two of them, LBB was raised properly.

Now, over three years later, and Sammie gone, LBB takes care of the "newbies".

He plays with them, he kisses them, he even "shows" them around the house. :HistericalSmiley: 

I think he's, secretly, telling them it's HIS house, and he's fostering me :smrofl: 

As alpha dog, my Jops is a tremendous help. She's very good with the newbies.
Most come to my house as "singletons". They have been alone most of their lives,
and not around other dogs. Joplin makes it pretty clear, they are NOT alone
anymore, and best behave. They accept that, and within a matter of days, are 
very happy. Having fun. 

For the most part, anyway. Jops and LBB are the only two, who hate old Lulu :brownbag:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: The funny thing about all this Linda is that I wasn't so crazy about him at first... Peg was on me for several months to adopt him before I started to come around. And it has just been since the babies and the present crew that I have even started to appreciate how important he is around here...

See... you guys THINK we have some special talent or something... :smrofl: 

Nope... It's ALL Chance's doing!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, same with me. My Joplin and Sammie, raised LBB. He was only 8-weeks-old,
and Joplin took him under her paw the minute he walked in the door. She realized he
needed guidance. My precious Sammie knew he needed his ass kicked. So, between
the two of them, LBB was raised properly.

Now, over three years later, and Sammie gone, LBB takes care of the "newbies".

He plays with them, he kisses them, he even "shows" them around the house. :HistericalSmiley: 

I think he's, secretly, telling them it's HIS house, and he's fostering me :smrofl: 

As alpha dog, my Jops is a tremendous help. She's very good with the newbies.
Most come to my house as "singletons". They have been alone most of their lives,
and not around other dogs. Joplin makes it pretty clear, they are NOT alone
anymore, and best behave. They accept that, and within a matter of days, are 
very happy. Having fun. 

For the most part, anyway. Jops and LBB are the only two, who hate old Lulu :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awwwwwwww Deb that story warms my heart - I want to see LBB when he was 8 weeks old ??? Please
and Steve, I want to see pics of Chance - pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564672
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, same with me. My Joplin and Sammie, raised LBB. He was only 8-weeks-old,
and Joplin took him under her paw the minute he walked in the door. She realized he
needed guidance. My precious Sammie knew he needed his ass kicked. So, between
the two of them, LBB was raised properly.

Now, over three years later, and Sammie gone, LBB takes care of the "newbies".

He plays with them, he kisses them, he even "shows" them around the house. :HistericalSmiley: 

I think he's, secretly, telling them it's HIS house, and he's fostering me :smrofl: 

As alpha dog, my Jops is a tremendous help. She's very good with the newbies.
Most come to my house as "singletons". They have been alone most of their lives,
and not around other dogs. Joplin makes it pretty clear, they are NOT alone
anymore, and best behave. They accept that, and within a matter of days, are 
very happy. Having fun. 

For the most part, anyway. Jops and LBB are the only two, who hate old Lulu :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awwwwwwww Deb that story warms my heart - I want to see LBB when he was 8 weeks old ??? Please
and Steve, I want to see pics of Chance - pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
[/B][/QUOTE]










Here he is playing with one of the babies...









This has nothing to do with anything... but it is my thread...  









Getting a few zzzz's with the boss...



























This is one of his early pictures here... He is much scruffier looking as you can see...


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow they are just adorable! I did't know you took 5!!! WOW!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Getting a few zzzz's with the boss...[/B]


Nice that the boss lets you lay on the couch with him, Steve. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Getting a few zzzz's with the boss...[/B]


Nice that the boss lets you lay on the couch with him, Steve. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

And I thought we might get to see Steve in his jammies. :smtease: I bet they have little white fluffy lambs on them!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh MY Gosh!!!!
Steve they are SOOOOOO cute!
and I LOVE the picture of Marvin!!!
you know...... he would fit in quite well here... Murphy, Molly and MARVIN?????


now that is something to think about?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh MY Gosh!!!!
> Steve they are SOOOOOO cute!
> and I LOVE the picture of Marvin!!!
> you know...... he would fit in quite well here... Murphy, Molly and MARVIN?????
> ...



Now here is the thing Jennifer... there is a *DISCOUNT* for 4 or more... Murphy, Molly, Marvin, & Mimi...


The 4 m's... now that really just rolls off the tougue doesn't it!?! :biggrin: 

Mimi is my favorite... very submissive and when I go to pick her up, she wiggles her behind and sort of looks over her shoulder
at me...

This is where I could get into REAL trouble on this board... but as a Mod, I must force myself to take the high road...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww Chance is really cute - from what you say about him, I love him already, what a great boy he is -is he a mix - he doesn't look like a pure Jack russell ?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG they are all so beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

omagosh! Frisky has the CUTEST face EVER! I just want to kiss it!!!

Thanks for sharing! I was wondering what was going on with those guys. Everyone looks so great and their eyes have a sense of peace in them!!! You guys probably think I'm a nut for saying that, but haven't you ever seen a dog and you can see the defeat and sadness in their eyes? I don't see that, I see happiness and greatfulness!

~~Cheri~~


----------

